# He Who Hesitates is ... Careful



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Until a few days ago I had become intrigued by the idea of switching to N-scale with Kato Unitrack and with DCC. 

Whether or not I'll jump ship to N-scale is still a question mark. I could just get sound for my two Atlas DCC Ready locomotives and enjoy my small HO layout.

But then I took a partial plunge buying some Unitrack on the net: 2 feeders, 2 uncouplers, and the M2 and V3 track sets which haven't arrived yet. I figured this was enough to give me a feel for n-scale i.e. do I find it too small or is it okay? I have not bought a locomotive yet. I might do that locally just so that I can see the locomotive run on the test track before I pay for it. Unfortunately our 3 local shops sell at the full Walters catalogue price plus local taxes - about 15%. 
So the good news for you guys is that if I don't like N-scale I'll have some mint, cheap Unitrack for sale :laugh:. The bad news is that if I do like it, I'll have lots and lots of questions about N-scale .

Wishing you all a nice weekend.


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll toss the first request for the V3
 then what is there not to love about N-scale, except. 
stuff is small, lol

There must be something going around, folks from all around are coming down with nscale-itis.


----------



## NS_Fan_2010 (Jan 24, 2011)

I model N scale and actually it helps me ALOT with having a small space.


I call interest on the unitrack though lol.

One more thing, smaller size means more longer trains (if u like REALLY long trains)


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I've installed allot of decoders in N-scale over the years and Kato is making some very nice stuff!
I'm in HO now but I think I'm going to go the opposite route and head to either G or #1.
I have allot of room and would love to have trains running the place!
My wife would love for me to have 7 1/2" so she could ride around on it!


----------

